# Ontario Fishing



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Anyone have good information or experiences with lodges in ontario for spring fishing? Reasonable week long trips you have been on?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is a link to a recent thread on this
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=412435


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

Paquette's camp on Wangoon lake, probably the lowest cost in the Chapleau area for cabins if they have availability. Most of the summer weeks are booked with repeat customers.
Pros; Lewie and Suzanne are great family people running the camp. It has a 'back road' into the game preserve which is the ultimate destination in the area (IMO fishing the smaller lakes and rivers in the preserve with a car topper boat and 5 hp is the most fun, the harder it is to find and get into a lake the more it feels like no one else has fished it recently but there are tons of lakes you could park right next to). Fishing for smallies in the spring and walleyes all year is pretty good on Wangoon..
Cons; the railroad track runs along the side of the camp and the lake has more private cottages on it than most lakes with a camp, so you don't get the deep woods feel of some camps. But the tracks right there mean the camp has 24/7 electricity.


Como Lake Lodge, just down the road from Paquettes. Como Lake is a deep lake trout lake if that is your thing. Has walleyes and pike but not the 'Canadian structure' that many lakes in the area have. Same back road into the game preserve for quick access to real remote lakes.

Racine lake campground. This is right in the center of the Chapleau Game Preserve about 30 miles north of Chapleau. Racine is a big lake with trout and everything else, but has 100s of 'remote' lakes within 10 miles. 

The last few years that I have gone we have trailered campers into the game preserve and set up on lakes we were familiar with, that we could get to with a 5th wheel but still far enough off the main (gravel) road that we never saw another person the whole week.


----------



## mgator (Mar 2, 2005)

We have fished Granite Hill Lake (pkresorts.com) it is great.You have your choice of housekeeping plan or american plan. Food is fantastic, just like the fishing. Fly in from Hornepayne.
Another great lake we have been to is Nagagami. Northern expeditions is housekeeping only, but Kay vee lodge is choice of either. This is abig lake with superb fishing, but I don't feel as safe on it as a wind can come up quick. You need to be weather conscious - I've been scared a couple of times there until I became more aware of weather. But better fishin than GH. All things considered I'm going back to Granite Hill again this year.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Check out Woods Cabins in Northern Ontario. It's located on Oba Lake and the fishing is great. We had a group of 6-8 guys every year and caught fish. 4 of the guys have been going for over 40 years, while I went for 11. The lake has walleye, pike, perch, and whitefish. Mike and Oma are very accomidating and the prices are great.. You have to take a train out of Hawk Junction and they'll pick you up on a pontoon boat when the train stops. PM me if you would like any additional info.

BTW, If you go to their site, a couple of my and my comrades pics are on their site.

Marc


----------

